
Boeing enlists Japan Inc. in pursuit of electric planes - clouddrover
https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Boeing-enlists-Japan-Inc.-in-pursuit-of-electric-planes
======
kristianp
Maybe a methane powered jet is a more feasible way to make a greener plane?

